# £500 to spend on a snaffle bridle, what would you choose?



## Tash88 (13 January 2016)

Hi - I am thinking of upgrading my horse's bridle this year and would like some opinions before spending lots of money! At the moment he is wearing a Dy'on basic comfort bridle with a drop noseband, which he is quite happy with. However after a few years it is starting to look a bit tired and I have been seduced by some of the newer designs recently. 

At the moment I am interested in the Stubben Freedom bridle (http://elitesaddlery.co.uk/Stubben-Freedom-Bridle) and the Fairfax Performance bridle, the model with the drop noseband (http://www.fairfaxsaddles.com/products/fairfax-bridle). My horse can be sharp and reluctant to go forward, of course I am working on this but for him, comfort is paramount and I am interested in the science behind the Fairfax bridle. I have also heard great things about the Stubben bridle. 

So I am after opinions, and would be interested in any others that you have tried with good results. At the moment money is not a major object, although the Fairfax would be at the very top of my budget!

Thanks in advance, Tash x


----------



## PorkChop (13 January 2016)

Under budget, but I really love my Elevator bridles, super soft and quality leather.

I would be very interested to hear if anyone had used the new Stubben bridles, I have their Equi-soft girths which aren't cheap and have been very pleased with them


----------



## Tash88 (13 January 2016)

There is nothing wrong with under budget!! One of the nicest bridles I had was the Shires Avignon, pretty much a copy of my Dy'on, only £40 and looked/felt much more expensive! I just wanted a 'money not an object' kind of opinion, based on the bridles only if that makes sense. 

Thank you for the reply and I will look into the Elevators.


----------



## catkin (13 January 2016)

Why not have a made-to-measure by a good saddler? - you can then haveall the features you want, colour you want, and no faffing around swapping out different sizes of browband etc cos the horse is between off-the-shelf sizes (aren't they all!!  ) For the budget you are talking about you could get extras to make it more versatile - different noseband style, double bridle sliphead, extra reins....


----------



## I.M.N. (13 January 2016)

PS of Sweden, everything about them is lovely.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2016)

I would buy one of the new Fairfax bridles .


----------



## ihatework (13 January 2016)

If you are looking for the new anatomical type of bridle then a couple more options would be PS of Sweden or Antares, both of which are far more pleasing to the eye than the micklem or that stubben.

If anyone has seen a PS of Sweden in the flesh id be interested in feedback on the quality and sizing


----------



## NZJenny (13 January 2016)

I couldn't find exactly what I wanted off the shelf so I got one made for my mare.  I wanted something nice, so spoilt myself and got exactly the bridle I wanted.  I will still be using that bridle in 20 years.


----------



## _EVS_ (13 January 2016)

I've got a few Amerigos - they have lasted unbelievably well despite my lack of care and they are very soft from day one. I've also recently got a Kate Negus which I'm very impressed with - amazing quality.


----------



## I.M.N. (13 January 2016)

ihatework said:



			....

If anyone has seen a PS of Sweden in the flesh id be interested in feedback on the quality and sizing
		
Click to expand...

I have the Levade Revolution. I emailed them to ask about size and they said the measurements on the 'Pick 'n' mix' are pretty much standard across all their bridles. I got the cob size for my 15.2 3yr WB and it's bang on, luckily the browband came up a little larger than his old cob one, so it fits him even better. As for quality, it's brilliant, soft but strong, much much better than my Albion one. I doubt I'll look anywhere else for a bridle for a while.


----------



## Cortez (13 January 2016)

£500 for a bridle? That's insane!


----------



## claracanter (13 January 2016)

My saddler was raving about the new Fairfax bridles last time I saw her. She had spent a day with Fairfax learning about them and watching their effect on different horses.


----------



## Tash88 (14 January 2016)

claracanter said:



			My saddler was raving about the new Fairfax bridles last time I saw her. She had spent a day with Fairfax learning about them and watching their effect on different horses.
		
Click to expand...

So was mine, in fact I think she was involved with designing it as she was one of the saddlers who helped to develop the Fairfax girth. 

Thank you all for the suggestions and I will be looking into them all. I do like the idea of getting a custom made bridle and can certainly see why it would be a good option, but I wouldn't know where to start in terms of finding someone good enough, who has the time to make one! My saddler is fantastic but just so busy and difficult to get hold of sometimes. Also I am interested in the science behind some of the newer, branded anatomical bridles. 

Re the price; people will often spend far upwards of £1k on a saddle and in some ways I think it is just as important to spend as much as one can on a decent bridle, as it goes on your horse's very sensitive face and ensures part of the communication you have when riding. The current focus on anatomical bridles, which probably started with the Micklem (correct me if I'm wrong), shows that professionals are realising the importance of a good bridle. My saddle is a £350 Fairfax that I bought second hand, it was in beautiful condition and fits my horse and I well, so I don't spend lots of money if I don't need to, I just want the best for what I can afford.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2016)

claracanter said:



			My saddler was raving about the new Fairfax bridles last time I saw her. She had spent a day with Fairfax learning about them and watching their effect on different horses.
		
Click to expand...

My saddler has been as well .
I am due to try one in a month and looked at them yesterday interesting design.
Interestingly Fairfax presented to a ACPAT physio thingy our physio went to .
She said the research was interesting but what was presented was of course put in a way that presented the new ideas in the best light possible but a lot of research has gone into it .
The horses shown clearly moved better in the bridle but as she pointed out they would not take ones for whom it made no difference to a seminar .
My Saddler has sold one ( she literally just got them ) they put one on the horse and the rider rode half a circle stopped and said I want it.
The head piece with the redesigned browband is clever ( apparently brow band caused a lot of pressure where they fix to the bridle ) the cavessons are crank because the pressure testing showed that they gave less uneven pressure .
In the testing flashes gave most unacceptable pressure points so they don't do one they have designed a drop / grackle hybrid sort of thing that's a bit like the micklem .dressage legal this looks really interesting  .
I am looking forward to trying one .if I like them it will be my Christmas present from MrGS as I asked him not to get me one so I could have one of these if I liked them .
You could buy the drop ( if they will sell you one ) and use it on any comfort type bridle where the head piece has buckles on both sides it's £ 150 which is a lot but  the quality is good and a lots of effort has gone into developing it . 
I love new ideas .


----------



## Horsemad12 (14 January 2016)

My friend has a PS bridle and the sizing in weird!!!!!

She has cob on a 15.2hh that was in a full.  Browband is HUGE and too big to use, noseband on lowest hole, cheekpieces on highest hole.  Shaped headpiece is an OK fit.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (14 January 2016)

i did have the PS of sweden bridle too and initially liked it but ran in to two issues:

1. the leather marked horribly. I love and look after my stuff but anywhere the bridle was touched with more than fingertip pressure it scuffed. The cheekpieces wore oddly and started to look dull and almost fluffy.

2. as the leather softened i couldnt keep the browband in place! everything kept slipping down and it drove me insane.

i sold it and now have a BR bridle with the E heapdiece from Equiture, which i love and is much nicer for about 1/3 of the price!


----------



## Sheep (14 January 2016)

My farrier mentioned that his wife had recently bought a Fairfax bridle, and he was astounded at how good it was, and how much happier the horse was in it. Apparently they are now looking to develop a stallion specific version, to accommodate different physiology. My farrier is quite a traditional fella so it must be good if he was singing its praises! Unfortunately I am more likely to spend £500 on a car than a bridle, but hey ho!


----------



## Starzaan (14 January 2016)

Get Issi to make you one! I have a couple from her, and they are absolutely stunning. Incredible customer service and stunning end product. She makes bridles for Carl and Charlotte - proof of how fab she is! 
http://irbridles.co.uk/


----------



## ester (14 January 2016)

I do like the fact that fairfax are applying some science to saddlery. I will be interested to see if they get their results published and if so what they are as I have been told that the sample size was not large and the differences were quite small so I would like to see the data behind 'significantly greater hock flexion, knee flexion and forelimb protraction' and what stats were used to claim significance if the sample size was small.


----------



## WindyStacks (14 January 2016)

I love the look of the Stubben. I've only got an "ordinary" Stubben but have noticed that horses "go" much better in it than an off-the-peg cheapy. Stubben seem to be invested in developing tack which really fits and works. 

I noticed in the first link you gave there was a trial option - worth a punt?


----------



## Sheep (14 January 2016)

ester said:



			I do like the fact that fairfax are applying some science to saddlery. I will be interested to see if they get their results published and if so what they are as I have been told that the sample size was not large and the differences were quite small so I would like to see the data behind 'significantly greater hock flexion, knee flexion and forelimb protraction' and what stats were used to claim significance if the sample size was small.
		
Click to expand...

It is quite interesting. The farrier I mentioned above said his wife had a fitting for a Fairfax saddle and apparently they did all sorts of pressure mapping etc. I believe she is based with one of their sponsored riders so not sure if that's the norm for a fitting but still useful to be able to actually measure things in a more scientific way.


----------



## nikkimariet (14 January 2016)

Was just about to comment that the PS of Sweden stuff isn't worth the price tag. Lovely and well thought but not hard wearing.

Equiture do great bridles? They are BR and believe they stock the full range of headpieces etc? Also Hypostore and Don Harry are great.

I don't rate Elevator stuff, find the leather fades/dulls really badly.


----------



## FelixPatches (14 January 2016)

I'm going to look at Kate Negus bridles this weekend, my horse is currently in a Micklem and certainly does go better in that than in "ordinary" bridles but the bridle isn't wearing especially well even though I've not had it for that long.  I've heard good things about Kate Negus but am interested in what's being said about Fairfax (also any views on the KN range in terms of fit for the horse, wearability, value for money etc).  My horse's physio attended a seminar recently on the impact of a poorly fitting bridle on a horse and it's really interesting stuff.  With my boy I've found he's very sensitive to the fit of the browband and the headpiece, but my physio was also explaining about where the cheek pieces sit can also impact on the horse's comfort/way of going.


----------



## stencilface (14 January 2016)

Be warned I spent £200 on an albion bridle in 2011, and my horse hasn't been sound (for longer than a few months) since! :eek3:


----------



## ester (14 January 2016)

KN bridles are lovely, I have a couple of friends who have them.


----------



## claracanter (14 January 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			My saddler has been as well .
I am due to try one in a month and looked at them yesterday interesting design.
Interestingly Fairfax presented to a ACPAT physio thingy our physio went to .
She said the research was interesting but what was presented was of course put in a way that presented the new ideas in the best light possible but a lot of research has gone into it .
The horses shown clearly moved better in the bridle but as she pointed out they would not take ones for whom it made no difference to a seminar .
My Saddler has sold one ( she literally just got them ) they put one on the horse and the rider rode half a circle stopped and said I want it.
The head piece with the redesigned browband is clever ( apparently brow band caused a lot of pressure where they fix to the bridle ) the cavessons are crank because the pressure testing showed that they gave less uneven pressure .
In the testing flashes gave most unacceptable pressure points so they don't do one they have designed a drop / grackle hybrid sort of thing that's a bit like the micklem .dressage legal this looks really interesting  .
I am looking forward to trying one .if I like them it will be my Christmas present from MrGS as I asked him not to get me one so I could have one of these if I liked them .
You could buy the drop ( if they will sell you one ) and use it on any comfort type bridle where the head piece has buckles on both sides it's £ 150 which is a lot but  the quality is good and a lots of effort has gone into developing it . 
I love new ideas .
		
Click to expand...

 That's really interesting. My boy goes best in a Micklem and my saddler said of the horses she saw ridden in different bridles the Fairfax came out on on top and the Micklem was second and then the more conventional bridles showed less improvement.


----------



## Pigeon (14 January 2016)

I think £500 would be better spent on lessons (and possibly a gym membership) for me  I don't allow myself expensive things because I ruin them  I think it's the damp in the tack room that does it. I just get semi decent stuff second hand for about £50 (stubben, albion etc) and then don't feel so bad about running it into the ground!! 

Super curious about the Fairfax bridle, but someone said the leather quality wasn't as good as they expected. As far as I know it's the only one based on research, and I have been impressed with their girth. 

I really like the look of the PS of Sweden bridles but not seen one in the flesh. I really do think you should handle it first, because often you can't tell quality from a photo. Getting something custom made might be fun!


----------



## I.M.N. (14 January 2016)

I saw these at Badminton (last year?!) http://www.shadowhorse.co.uk/collections/silver-crown, they looked and felt lovely and the person on the stand seemed knowledgable and helpful, gave the impression that you could get any combination you liked. 

I hope the Fairfax bridles are better quality than their girths. I have 3 and I'm not denying the improvement in my horses but the quality is terrible considering the price tag.


----------



## wiglet (14 January 2016)

I bought a Kate Negus bridle last year and am really impressed with it. Lots of choice and everything can be mixed and matched - full head piece / cob cheeks - whatever fits your horse. My girl was full size with X-full browband. I went for the Grand Prix head piece which is so soft and shaped for a really comfortable fit. The whole bridle including reins cost in the region of £300.


----------



## Tash88 (15 January 2016)

Thank you for the replies 

I've just looked at the Kate Negus bridles online (also have a friend with one and it's lovely), but I have to say I am not impressed with the drop noseband on offer, which is what I would be going for. Yes it's patent leather but there is no padding on the underside and for that kind of money I wouldn't want to have to put a sheepskin/gel pad on it as an extra. I agree that the GP padded headpiece looks very nice though; if only the noseband was as nice. I'm also not sure about the Silver Crown drop noseband - the thing I like about the Fairfax is that it does up both above and below the bit which looks more comfortable.

I do like the look of the BR and Hypostore bridles, but I have to say the Fairfax is still winning for me, just because of the science I think. I am too far away for Issi (?, saddler who made bridles for Carl & Charlotte) and if I were to have a saddler make a bridle for me I would want them to actually see my horse for themselves. 

Have sent a tentative email to my saddler about trying one...On the website it said it was Sedgewick's leather and I thought that was supposed to be the best?


----------



## Tash88 (15 January 2016)

WindyStacks said:



			I love the look of the Stubben. I've only got an "ordinary" Stubben but have noticed that horses "go" much better in it than an off-the-peg cheapy. Stubben seem to be invested in developing tack which really fits and works. 

I noticed in the first link you gave there was a trial option - worth a punt?
		
Click to expand...

Could well be - the Fairfax offers this too. The only thing that concerns me about the Stubben is that it is a little 'gimmicky'.


----------



## lucemoose (15 January 2016)

Would the Fairfax drop be legal, it looks a wonderful design!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2016)

lucemoose said:



			Would the Fairfax drop be legal, it looks a wonderful design!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's dressage legal .


----------



## Harry44 (15 January 2016)

Where can you buy the Fairfax bridles from, are they available online?


----------



## Goldenstar (17 January 2016)

Harry44 said:



			Where can you buy the Fairfax bridles from, are they available online?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so , I think you either get them from a fairfax bridle 'clinic ' or from one of their agents who sell their saddles and girths .


----------



## Fun Times (17 January 2016)

Not as "top end" as some of the others mentioned above, but I really like my sabre cordoba. The headpiece and noseband are super soft and well padded and the headpiece is one of those where the noseband does up on both sides, so there is no separate noseband strap going over the poll.


----------



## hottoddy (17 January 2016)

I've just had a made to measure bridle from don Harry saddlery and am really pleased with, loads of options on fit and style. A client of mine has just bought the fairfax, I rode the horse in it last week and was really impressed, way of going was much softer and lighter


----------



## Liz Hole (24 January 2016)

Elite saddlery let you hire the Stubben freedom bridle for £30 to try it. I put it on my horse for the first time today. He is a medium dressage horse. I was stunned by the effect. From the first stride he was lighter, and more responsive both to hand and leg. Our usual problems of non-responsiveness just vanished. Remains to be seen if this is similar to the 'new bit' effect and will wear off, but I am a massive fan so far. I really wasn't expecting to be able to feel a difference. It makes me wonder if he was in real pain before. He often yaws when you put the bridle on and I could never find a cause.


----------



## zigzag (24 January 2016)

Now I feel bad that my pony is in a £35 bridle from Robinsons lol


----------



## Tash88 (25 January 2016)

Liz Hole said:



			Elite saddlery let you hire the Stubben freedom bridle for £30 to try it. I put it on my horse for the first time today. He is a medium dressage horse. I was stunned by the effect. From the first stride he was lighter, and more responsive both to hand and leg. Our usual problems of non-responsiveness just vanished. Remains to be seen if this is similar to the 'new bit' effect and will wear off, but I am a massive fan so far. I really wasn't expecting to be able to feel a difference. It makes me wonder if he was in real pain before. He often yaws when you put the bridle on and I could never find a cause.
		
Click to expand...

Wow - sounds fabulous! I'd be really interested to hear how he is getting on in say a month's time. Interesting that it can help with non-responsiveness as well as with sharpness (that seems to be its USP due to the cut-away cheekpieces that improve the horse's vision).


----------



## Tash88 (25 January 2016)

Does Don Harry have a website? I struggled to find one when I looked last week. Thanks!

Thanks also for the Fairfax recommendation.


----------



## PorkChop (25 January 2016)

Tash88 said:



			Does Don Harry have a website? I struggled to find one when I looked last week. Thanks!

Thanks also for the Fairfax recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

Don Harry are on facebook


----------



## silvershadow81 (25 January 2016)

Silver Crown, very well made and a lovely fit (for my horse anyway!)


----------



## Palindrome (25 January 2016)

zigzag said:



			Now I feel bad that my pony is in a £35 bridle from Robinsons lol 

Click to expand...

Mine too. I just bought her a £7 Caldene sheepskin pad to put under the headpiece (from Robinsons too) and it feels really lush so hoping that will be as comfy as the padded comfort bridles for a fraction of the price 

Anyone knows if testing done by Fairfax on bridles also include a regular bridle with sheepskin poll guard?


----------



## pennandh (27 January 2016)

If I had £500 for a bridle, I'd either have a made-to-measure (probably from Uisce Saddlery, because I like their headpieces) or a semi-bespoke from Native Pony Bridles - a proper old-fashioned hunter-type bridle with a good wide noseband and bridle-pointed ends on the straps. I mean, I might well get a sliphead and a curb rein too, for showing purposes, but it'd be in snaffle-bridle mode with a kimblewick for hunting.


----------

